# Just a rant



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

....Blaze -_- ...Theres my oppinion of this mare. As you know Shelbs.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Yep. Grr. 

I think the only other horse that has bothered me this much was either:
-Blackjack
-Dealer
-China


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Dealers the only one on that list that doesn't bug at me. But Blaze OOO that horse is gonna do somethin big, I can just feel it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You must work for the barn. LOL this sounds like something my assistant would say about a few of our boarders.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I muck stalls and feed and water the horses. I tell you, she's the worst horse to move around. She also doesn't like to be caught in the field.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

She walks in hand fine... and I think if she wasn't so expensive she would have been a fine buy cus she lets the kids do whatever and they don't need her to look pretty because they never want to show. And she acts fine is Wiseman's old stall for me... I dont like her but I dont think she is a bad horse.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Also, wasnt the day you did chores the first day she was there? or just a couple after? I can understand her being a little rude for her first day.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

A lot of you guys must be at the same barn, lol. Well, feel free to rant away. Sounds like she needs some manners refreshed. As far as the price, some people have too much money for their own good. Can't blame the seller for putting a high price tag on her if someone was silly enough to pay it, but maybe they didn't know any better. But hopefully with some attention and proper care (which I'm guessing she didn't get before), she'll turn out okay BEFORE she hurts someone. Good luck to all of you who have to handle and work around her! It's no fun taking care of the difficult ones. :wink:


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Why are you so concerned? Can't you just ignore her? It doesn't sound like you have to deal with her other than doing chores around her and if you have to move her can you get a bucket of grain or pellets or hay and get her to come to you and then put the halter on? Or when you catch her give her a carrot or bite of apple or something? That will help, but ask her owners first. Just seems like there are better things to worry about than a little pony at the barn you board at.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess most of you guys board together... lol
She sounds like a pain, but, maybe after she's settled in she'll get better? I'm sure with consistant work (even if it's just people leading her to the pasture) she'll get better.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

On the up side she isn't an AWFUL ride. (Shelby you wouldn't know this but Honor is lame ) But I had to ride her in lessons today, and she just needs work on being consistant and her cantering cues. But other than that, shes really smooth. Okay, you may continue with your ranting and such.


----------

